# Man who saved little girl pulled int a van is illegal



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com


He is married to a citizen.


----------



## tonystewart1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



Good then he can be a hero in his own country when we deport him for being illegal.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

You cant hes married to an citizen


----------



## Conservative (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



I'm glad he saved her.

He is here illegally, and needs to rectify that or leave.


From your link:


> "The radical special interest groups shamefully exploiting this man, who may or may not be here illegally, to further their cause *cannot ignore the litany of well-documented cases of this policy that put the public at risk*, one of which occurred literally a few blocks away at a Denny's restaurant in 2009 when gang members from El Salvador who had driver's licenses committed a murder."



why does TM ignore the preponderance of evidence?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

The Dog Whisperer is the same.

he came here illegally and is now a citizen who created jobs


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



Yesssss.......not all of them are criminals.

I think these days our economy is so bad they may just start turning themselves in so they can get a free ride back home. 

BTW, wouldn't it be nice if politicians decided what they were gonna do about the ones that are still here?

I say keep em here, make em legal, or send them back. None of this cheap labor BS.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant hes married to an citizen



If he cannot be deported because he's married to a US citizen, then he's not illegal... dipshit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?


----------



## Tank (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet the guy that took the little girl is illegal too.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2011)

From the link:
_"I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."_
I would think, thanks to his bravery, there's a lawyer out there that will help him gain his citizenship.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You cant hes married to an citizen
> ...



He came here illegally and met his wife.

Ceaser the Dog whisperer guy did the same thing


----------



## tonystewart1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You cant hes married to an citizen
> ...



Exactly. If he is legal what is the point of this thread.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> From the link:
> _"I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."_
> I would think, thanks to his bravery, there's a lawyer out there that will help him gain his citizenship.



If I was the family of the girl I would do everything I could to help him.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Dog Whisperer is the same.
> 
> he came here illegally and is now a citizen who created jobs



From your own link:



> who may or may not be here illegally,



You said he IS. Why do you lie? Or do you just lack basic comprehension skills? Cuz it's one or the other.... and it's a regular occurrence with you. 

And.... I have a question... how do you feel about the group who 'outed' him for to make political capital out of this decent man. 

He's married to a citizen. There is no reason why he should not stay.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 19, 2011)

tonystewart1 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



TM will now disappear into the netherworld... waiting to start another thread on the same topic.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



Green Card Through Marriage to U.S. Citizen | Carl Shusterman


----------



## Tank (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?


You ever been to Mexico, it's not as nice as America.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> From the link:
> _"I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."_
> I would think, thanks to his bravery, there's a lawyer out there that will help him gain his citizenship.



Let's hope so. There is no reason why he should not stay. He's not 'illegal' if he's married to a US Citizen.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



Good job on his part. For that, we should get him a first-class plane ticket back home instead of a bus ride.

Still, this article is a horrible piece of shit. Pointing out the person's citizenship status, as if it has anything to do with his actions, is a sick way to use a good deed to push an agenda. This author disgusts me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant hes married to an citizen



You silly, silly little girl.

First, even he admits he's here illegally.



> "I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."



Second, when a non-citizen marries a citizen, there is still a process you have to go through to be allowed to stay in the US, which he also admits in the above quote.

Thus, he can indeed be deported.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The Dog Whisperer is the same.
> ...



Its his words CG.

He can not be deported because he is legally married to a citizen.

He wants to become a citizen and doesnt have the money.


who outed him CG?


----------



## Conservative (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > From the link:
> ...



technically, it's not 'automatic'. He'd need a green card still, but the process is fairly simple and straight forward, as the link I posted above shows.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

"I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."

Some argue he is an example of the kind of immigrant the federal government will now largely leave alone. The Department of Homeland Security announced Thursday that deportations would focus on criminals.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

This is more bullshit from TruthDon'tMatter. She lies - even the damned link she posted does not say he's illegal. 

However, I think the group who outed the guy as possibly illegal are a bunch of assholes. Shame on them for using this guy for political points. And shame on TruthDon'tMatter for doing likewise.


----------



## Gareyt17 (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.




*You have to wonder...did he save her from another ILLEGAL?*

In this booking photo released Tuesday Aug. 16,2011by the Bernalillo County Metropolitan Detention Center showing *Philip Garcia* from Albuquerque after he was arrested for suspicion of kidnapping. Police say Garcia was thwarted by a man who witnessed a 6-year-old girl being pushed into a van and then quickly alerted authorities. Albuquerque police say that the suspect Garcia tried to coax the girl into a green van late Monday afternoon before pushing her into the vehicle. (AP Photo/Bernalillo County Metropolitan Detention Center)

Read more: Hero who saved girl says he's illegal | saved, says, albuquerque - Colorado Springs Gazette, CO


----------



## Conservative (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> "I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."
> 
> Some argue he is an example of the kind of immigrant the federal government will now largely leave alone. The Department of Homeland Security announced Thursday that deportations would focus on criminals.


yes.. we all read the article. repeating lines from it is a sign you have nothing of your own to add... typical of you.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



He's married to a US Citizen, there is no reason to deport him.

And, I suggest you do some fucking research instead of just stumbling across your partisan bullshit and posting it.... if you had, you would know the answer to your own dumbassed question. It took me less than 10 minutes to get ALL the facts. Lazy assed partisan hack.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?



They do make sense. We have illegal immigrants (They are not citizens so please stop using it when referring to illegal immigrants) because our elected officials refuse to enforce the laws. Changing the laws won't make any difference as our elected officials still wouldn't enforce them. The only options are complete open borders with no sense of citizenship, or to enforce the laws (ie. if you are here illegally you get sent back).


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

How many people are allowed to immigrat from central and south America every year?


What happened when a southern state made immigration laws so onerous that many latinos left the state?

The crops rotted in the fields and farmers lost big time money


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How many people are allowed to immigrat from central and south America every year?
> 
> 
> What happened when a southern state made immigration laws so onerous that many latinos left the state?
> ...



Again, why did you lie about this guy?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

Gareyt17 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...



Do you think all brown people are illegal?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Why did you lie?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Why do you hate our Republic?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 19, 2011)

Cali grow up.

its the mans own words.

If they tried to deport him he could get a public defender to have it tossed because he is eligible to remain in the country with his citizen wife.

Grow up little girl.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Cali grow up.
> 
> its the mans own words.
> 
> ...



He is NOT eligible until he completes the process that he himself admits he didn't do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



If he is married to a citizen all he has to do is apply through her to be a lead citizen, of course that requires coming into the Country LEGALLY.  Other then that so what? Deport his ass.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Aug 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Cali grow up.
> ...



I've known people who were threatened with deportation while in the _middle_ of the process, because they weren't completing it _fast enough_. Of course, the country he was from wasn't a political hot button, so he wasn't getting special treatment like other immigrants do.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



All I can say is, Thank you Senoir


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Cali grow up.
> 
> its the mans own words.
> 
> ...



It's not about his own words. He doesn't know the law. He can apply for, and get, citizenship. 

There is growing up to be done.... not by me, by you. You're the partisan hack that thinks with her media matters instead of her brain matter.

I hope some decent human being who happens to be an immigration lawyer will volunteer to help him sort his paperwork out but there is no reason for hyperbole. You're just pissed because I'm not screaming for him to be thrown out.... cuz I'm not a partisan hack like you.

Idiot.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 19, 2011)

The guy wants people to feel sorry for him and buy his citizenship for him.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 19, 2011)

tonystewart1 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The same thing as any thread started by TDM, spreading lies and castrating Republicans.

Immie


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 19, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...




They're already leaving:  Improving Mexican economy draws undocumented immigrants home from California - Sacramento City News - sacbee.com


----------



## del (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



great. give him bus fare and ship his ass out.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 19, 2011)

The guy needs to follow the law and apply to come here legally.  This is like me going to Italy, catching someone stealing, and then asking the country to accommodate me as a citizen.  Your reasoning is completely asinine.


----------



## clevergirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Cali grow up.
> 
> its the mans own words.
> 
> ...



If he is married to a US citizen he is not illegal...so how about you grow up and not make threads with disingenuous titles in order to editorialize?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2011)

clevergirl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Cali grow up.
> ...



They can't. They want to pull everyone else down to thier level.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

LordBrownTrout said:


> The guy needs to follow the law and apply to come here legally.  This is like me going to Italy, catching someone stealing, and then asking the country to accommodate me as a citizen.  Your reasoning is completely asinine.



Actually, no it's nothing like that. It is like entering the US illegally, marrying a US Citizen, and not doing the paperwork to legalize your status. No big deal - he is entitled to stay. That is the law. It is neither biased for the left or the right.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The only one being an ass is TruthDon'tMatter. I

She's the one making up shit.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

del said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...



Why? He's married to a US Citizen. He just hasn't done the paperwork. Not doing the paperwork does not make him illegal.... but marrying a US Citizen - which he has - gives him the right to stay. 

Seems reasonable to me. Just like if I chose to marry a Brit and come home - he'd be entitled to stay because I'm a citizen. Not rocket science.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The Dog Whisperer is the same.
> ...



Oh, I thought the argument was that he deserved to be here on his good deeds.  TM's threads are bizarre.


----------



## del (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



but truthie said he was an illegal. you mean she lied!?!?!?

i'm stunned


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 19, 2011)

He will be a bigger hero if he leaves and comes back to this country legally.


----------



## Tank (Aug 19, 2011)

He did what anybody should do.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm
 


illegals kidnap illegals saved by illegals in America! Deport, Deport, Deport!!!

http://www.mycenturylink.com/video/play/403630/channels/cnn

*Heroes thwart kidnapping of girl*

Find out what neighbors did to save a kidnapped girl in New Mexico in this exclusive Dr. Drew web interview.

----

New Mexico hero who saved girl says he's illegal
http://news.yahoo.com/mexico-hero-saved-girl-says-hes-illegal-200141585.html
merged- del


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

There's already a thread on this and he's not an illegal. He's married to a US Citizen - that gives him the right to stay. 

Get over your fucking idiocy.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

He's illegal! Get over your fucking self and try to become a good American.

In 2007, DHS apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico. 
The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007* http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

LordBrownTrout said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



She's using it for partisan bullshit. He entered the US illegally. But, he married a US Citizen. That qualifies him to stay in the country. And, personally, I am delighted that he will be able to stay. We need more Americans like him.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> He will be a bigger hero if he leaves and comes back to this country legally.



Again.... he does not need to leave the country. He married a US Citizen, that gives him the right to stay. Sure, he has to do the paperwork but that doesn't make him illegal.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



As am I, del, as am I.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

They're probably not married legally. How could they be? They can't be! Maybe, with a stolen identity and that's not legal! So get over your "California La Raza Girl" self and try to be someone who loves America and not someone who want to take over America!

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> They're probably not married legally. How could they be? They can't be! Maybe, with a stolen identity and that's not legal! So get over your La Raza self and try to be someone who loves America and not someone who want to take over America!



Moron.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

They probably have 6 kids that American taxpayers are supporting! They should deport his illegal ass!

One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year. 
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > They're probably not married legally. How could they be? They can't be! Maybe, with a stolen identity and that's not legal! So get over your La Raza self and try to be someone who loves America and not someone who want to take over America!
> ...


 
Traitor!

Department of Justice, Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Department of Homeland Security spent $20 million or more in 2008 to litigate deportation orders for illegal aliens. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first100days/2009/02/18/justice-department-fail-enforce-deportation-orders/

.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> They probably have 6 kids that American taxpayers are supporting! They should deport his illegal ass!



You have a lot of hyperbole and 'probabilities' and jack shit as fact. I have one fact - and it is the only relevant one.... he married an American citizen. That entitles him to stay. I would rather than one of him than one hundred morons like you.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 19, 2011)

Liar


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfmoon said:
> ...



Hysterical lies gets you negged. Don't call me a traitor unless you can prove that I have committed treason - in accordance with the US Constitution. I bet you have to look that up before you can respond. 

Fucking moron.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

california girl said:


> wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > california girl said:
> ...


 
snatch!

In 2007, DHS apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico. 
The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007* http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572

.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Dog Whisperer is the same.
> 
> he came here illegally and is now a citizen who created jobs



he came here illegally and is *now a citizen* who created jobs

do you see the key words here?.......


----------



## yidnar (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.


was the punk driving the van an illegal??


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?



they do make sense.....its just that the Govt ignores them....


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant hes married to an citizen



Oh yes you can. I would hope, someone sees that he gets money for a lawyer. Barring that, he is here illegally.

TM! Why do you hate apostrophes?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> > wolfmoon said:
> ...



I'll take that as 'oh shit, I can't prove that you're a traitor'. 

Idiot.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



Tonight I'm having dinner late.....

What's the point of TM's post?....The point of this story is what exactly?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You cant hes married to an citizen
> ...



He's married to an American, all he needs to do is the paperwork. He's no longer illegal - he just hasn't done the paperwork. 

Again. He. Is. Not. Here. Illegally.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?



Illegal citizens???? What the hell is an illegal citizen? He is an illegal alien. He is not a citizen, idjut!


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



Well shit, amnesty for ALL then!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2011)

clevergirl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Cali grow up.
> ...



good luck with that.....


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> They probably have 6 kids that American taxpayers are supporting! They should deport his illegal ass!



mere speculation and hearsay. Which means you have no proof and are only opinionated in your hate.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> He's illegal!  Get over your fucking self and try to become a good American.



he did something that many "good" Americans may have ignored,because they dont want to get involved or because of fear.....try again....


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



He is illegal until he legally changes his status. 
My ex entered the country illegally from Brazil and married a citizen. In order to change her status, she had to return to Brazil and obtain a visa to emigrate legally. She was given special consideration given she had 2 children and a husband all born here. It was mostly a formality, but she could have been deported at any time until she went through the proper procedure. Had she been deported, she would never been allowed back into the country.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 19, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...



No, just those that are genuinely married to a US Citizen - like this guy. He just hasn't done the paperwork. That doesn't make him 'illegal', just someone who couldn't pay to file.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess the point of the story is...If Republicans are against illegal aliens being here and if we got our way this illegal/legal type person would not have been there to save the day....ergo Republicans are selfish Bastards who only care about them selves and they want little girls to be pulled into vans....


----------



## Douger (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Dog Whisperer is the same.
> 
> he came here illegally and is now a citizen who created jobs


LOTSA jobs.
 The guy is amazing.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> They're probably not married legally. How could they be? They can't be! Maybe, with a stolen identity and that's not legal! So get over your La Raza self and try to be someone who loves America and not someone who want to take over America!



Get out your crayons and take notes, Moonbat.

From the link:


> Others used it to blast New Mexico Gov. Susana Martinez's ongoing  attempts to repeal a state law that _*allows*_ foreign nationals, including _* illegal immigrants, to obtain a driver's license*_.



Which means he doesn't have a "stolen identity".

Which, in turn, makes you a LIAR


----------



## Paulie (Aug 19, 2011)

Rozman said:


> I guess the point of the story is...If Republicans are against illegal aliens being here and if we got our way this illegal/legal type person would not have been there to save the day....ergo Republicans are selfish Bastards who only care about them selves and they want little girls to be pulled into vans....



If I were the INS chief I'd give this guy his citizenship, and offer citizenship to any other illegal who is willing to give something back to the country like that.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 19, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You realize don't you, that your side owns TDM?  She's one of you, not that you should be proud of that fact, but that is the case.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 19, 2011)

Rozman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...



I already answered that question.  You must have missed it.  The point of this thread is the same point as any thread started my TDM: to spread lies and castrate Republicans.

Immie


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

He has to file paper work with ICE and get a green card. Just marrying someone doesn't automatically give you citizenship. Lots of them say they're married but they&#8217;re not. I say put his butt in jail give him due process and then deport his ass back to wherever he came from.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
What a sack of lying shyte!

Amnesty Costs 70 Times More Than Enforcement, the cost of amnesty: $999 billion. The cost of attrition by enforcement: as little as $14 billion. Amnesty would cost up to 70 times as much as enforcing existing law. Source: The Heritage Foundation
http://www.numbersusa.com/content/learn/illegal-immigration/amnesty-costs-10-times-more-than-enforcement.html

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant hes married to an citizen



Wrongo!  You don't know anything about our immigration laws, do you?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
Well, if he's not here illegally why does he say he is? He must be as stupid as you are!

You La Raza kids think you can piss down our backs and tell us its raining don&#8217;t you? What a moron you are! Don&#8217;t worry America&#8217;s waking up and you guys are going to get what&#8217;s coming to you. 

If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050.  
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf 

.


----------



## Tank (Aug 19, 2011)

It's seems like people want to give some kind of extra credit to brown people when they act right.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > They're probably not married legally. How could they be? They can't be! Maybe, with a stolen identity and that's not legal! So get over your La Raza self and try to be someone who loves America and not someone who want to take over America!
> ...


 
Show your link to his valid ID. You can't can you, so how do you know you don't idiot! The illegal alien lovers have relatives that they're trying to make legal and I bet 99% of them are Gangbanger and welfare moochers!

The twenty-four border counties along the line with Mexico are home to some of the largest undeclared garbage dumps in the United States. Millions of illegal aliens have left thousands of tons in trash behind scattered across the deserts and mountains of New Mexico, Texas, Arizona and California. 
http://www.examiner.com/x-17495-San-Diego-Immigration-Policy-Examiner~y2009m9d8-Illegal-Immigration-continues-Environment-loses 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > They probably have 6 kids that American taxpayers are supporting! They should deport his illegal ass!
> ...


 
PROBABLY

You people truly don't understand the English language do you?

The illegal aliens are endangering both rare wildlife and plant species as well as the pristine lands of the southwestern United States with the thousands of vehicles and tons of garbage they abandon. 
http://www.wnd.com/?pageId=104158

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Tank said:


> It's seems like people want to give some kind of extra credit to brown people when they act right.


 
Well, it is very rare. Usually they're raping their own children, stealing, robbing or stabbing someone. Most are sucking up welfare, public housing and food stamps. The illegal aliens fill up 30% of all jails in prisons in America. I guess when they get a gem like this illegal alien they have to run with the ball.

"For most lawmakers, DWI stands for &#8220;driving while intoxicated.&#8221; For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for &#8220;driving while illegal. He also said, that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways." 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Rozman said:


> I guess the point of the story is...If Republicans are against illegal aliens being here and if we got our way this illegal/legal type person would not have been there to save the day....ergo Republicans are selfish Bastards who only care about them selves and they want little girls to be pulled into vans....


 
The illegal alien in the van wouldn't have been here either.

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

*for California Girl and there's too many of them for her to do them all. *


"The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States". 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. 

Source (CDC): http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/hispanics/resources/factsheets/hispanic.htm


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2011)

Unless you are a Native American, you are an illegal immigrant.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris said:


> Unless you are a Native American, you are an illegal immigrant.



I Am A Native American....I was born here....so according to the constitution I'm legal even though my ancestors were immigrants. 

Well, I'm also part Cherokee. 

Oh, Native Americans can't prove where their ancestors came from here ether. They didn't just evolve from single-cell animals here on this patch of dirt and they didn't just come down from a spaceship or something. Anyone who's studied Geology knows that this continent didn't exist at one time.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris said:


> Unless you are a Native American, you are an illegal immigrant.


 
Crap in your hat and put it on shit for brains!


----------



## eots (Aug 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



alrighty then... by all means feel free to open the flood gates


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 20, 2011)

Simple solution:

Arrest his ass for breaking our law. Let the court process play out. When it's finished, give him the paperwork that he must complete to get his green card, and then hopefully he'll do the right thing and take the path to citizenship, instead of riding his wifes coat tails.

Either way, he's a criminal who broke our law......He should be held accountable for it, despite what he did.

Or, they can just move to Mexico. Nobody will miss 'em. And if they do, they can visit them there,


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> [
> 
> Let's hope so. There is no reason why he should not stay. He's not 'illegal' if he's married to a US Citizen.





You can be both, you know.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 20, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...



OOPSIE!
"Simultaneously, the foreign-born spouse,* assuming he or she entered the U.S. lawfully....." *

This one doesnt fly at all!


----------



## California Girl (Aug 20, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I'm very impressed with your ability to use fonts and colors. Your teacher must be very pleased with you. 

However, on an internet forum... using big fonts and colors makes you look mentally unstable and an hysterical idiot.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 20, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the point of the story is...If Republicans are against illegal aliens being here and if we got our way this illegal/legal type person would not have been there to save the day....ergo Republicans are selfish Bastards who only care about them selves and they want little girls to be pulled into vans....
> ...



Which is why the feds are now are  going to pursue illegals who break the law.

It makes sense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



If he's married to a U.S. Citizen he would not be an illegal anymore.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's seems like people want to give some kind of extra credit to brown people when they act right.
> ...



Last year in Charlotte we had several back to back going the wrong way on I-85  in Charlotte the person going the wrong way was an Illegal two of the accidents killed people.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> ...





The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 20, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



He has to jump a few hoops, but I know several Americans who have married non citizens. Each and every one of them has been granted leave to remain, and work. So, yea, he's perfectly entitled to stay here. He might - and I say might because it is by no means certain - that he would have to return 'home' and apply to come - but they'll let him in and he'll be legal.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 20, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfmoon said:
> ...



Wow!
The debate fails are numerous in this one.
Red herring
Deflection
Straw

It was your claim that he had a stolen identity, therefore the burden is on you, sOn.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




He would have to apply for permanent resident status, but it involves more than a few hoops and there is no guarantee that his application would be accepted, particularly if he were in the country ililegally at the time. There is no "perfectly entitled" stated or implied in the process. He would be illegal at least until the (very long and complicated - and expensive) application were submitted in full and given the status of 'pending'  while the application is being processed unless it were rejected outright for some reason. Even if his application were approved, he'd be granted temporary permanent resident status for two years, after which time his status (and the marriage) would be reviewed again before being granted full permanent resident status - subject to review at any time. The permanent resident card has to be renewed after ten years. 'They have to let him stay' does not come in at any point unless and until he is naturalized if he pursues that path.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 20, 2011)

*our Stinkin' Laws! *

The pro-illegal alien supporters make their own laws up as they go all along. It's a case by case theory. It's pretty simple illegal aliens can break any laws they want and escape prosecution but Americans can't. Mexico has planted its flag on American soil calling it their own, don't ya know.

During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf

The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html


.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


Those illegals broke the law when they entered this country ILLEGALLY........They are all law breakers. They are CRIMINALS, and need to be held accountable for their crime.

Funny how this bleeding heart BS happened just after Obama's lil' kiss ass moment with the racist group known as "La Raza".

It's pure political theatre, and a slap in the face to all US citizens who live their lives within the law.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 20, 2011)

The bleeding heart movement for illegal aliens is called *"Reconquista"* they don't come to assimilate they come to take over. They don't come for the jobs they come for the benefits.

One illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year. 
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135


Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf


.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 20, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It really doesn't matter if a citizen marries a non citizen they will be allowed to stay as long as they stay married. Why do you think so many non national marry GI'S?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:
			
		

> You cant hes married to an citizen


Yes well he still shouldnt have told anyone,totally stupid!!!!

Its like rubbing it in thier faces!! (Who knows what they might do now)

Im glad he saved her


----------



## MikeK (Aug 20, 2011)

His action proves what kind of man he is and he deserves to be made a citizen.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 20, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I know exactly what it entails. He is married to a US Citizen and can choose to live and work in the US.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> His action proves what kind of man he is and he deserves to be made a citizen.


BULLSHIT!

The man broke the law when he entered this country against the law....He needs to be held accountable for his crime. He's a criminal.

We are just going to give him a pass?

Yeah, here in so-cal we have prisoners who do just as good by serving on fire crews. I suppose we just give all of them a pass on their crimes also?

The man needs to be held accountable. If a judge deems his actions in helping that lil' girl fit to avoid jail, fine......But he must go through the same process to become a citizen as everybody else does......Just handing him citizenship is beyond ridiculous. And only sends the wrong message to the millions of other illegal CRIMINALS we have scurrying around this country like breeding cockroaches.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 20, 2011)

Give him a medal and make him a citizen. Ship the rest of the illegals back to the 3rd world. It's a simple concept. Why is it so confusing to liberals?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 20, 2011)

The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm

Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 20, 2011)

"The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States". 
Deborah Schurman-Kauflin, Ph.D. - Criminal Profiler : Crime & Terrorism investigation resources


Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


.
*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml


TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

(202) 224-3121 the White House phone number

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (800) 862-5530?
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 20, 2011)

National Center for missing & Exploited Children

*800,000* children younger than 18 are missing each year, or an average of 2,000 children reported missing each day.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Did you even read what I wrote?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2011)

california girl said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > california girl said:
> ...



read
what
i
wrote


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.





So.....whats the point s0n??


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 20, 2011)

The illegal alien has to be in good standing with the law before he gets rewarded with citizenship after he applies for residency and a Green Card. He's as illegal as Hell. It's like saying I'm a doctor but school was too expensive so I'm waiting for prices to come down to go to school other than that I'm doctor.

The National Policy Institute "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period." 
http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf

.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 20, 2011)

Tank said:


> I bet the guy that took the little girl is illegal too.



You'd lose that bet...


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:
			
		

> The man broke the law when he entered this country against the law....He needs to be held accountable for his crime. He's a criminal.


Ya maybe he did BUT HE HAS SHOWN THAT HE LOVES THIS COUNTRY and i think that should overturn anything else he may have done..


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > clevergirl said:
> ...



Antonio Diaz Chacon, 23, is a Mexican citizen married to an American and has been in the country for four years. But Chacon says he abandoned attempts to get legal residency because the process was difficult and expensive.

Diaz Chacon, who works in Albuquerque as a mechanic, revealed his immigration status to the Spanish-language Univision TV network this week, prompting chatter on the Internet and social networking sites that his case underscored immigrant rights positions in two ongoing political debates.

"I came to work, to work hard," he told Univision. "The only problem is I entered the country illegally and now we can't afford a lawyer to file the immigration papers."


you are transparent


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant hes married to an citizen



Being married to a citizen does not necessarily immunize an illegal alien from getting deported.


----------



## driveby (Aug 21, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?



Illegal citizen ?? .... 

There's the next liberal made up word..........


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2011)

driveby said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?
> ...



Legally illegal!


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 21, 2011)

Good for him! All this shows is that he has a simple sense of right from wrong, NOW he can at least TRY to follow immigration laws TOO. He is no poster boy for all illegals. Please, I would have done the same thing he did, as would most of the rest of you. It isn't some absolute litmus test of  the virtues of illegal aliens. Hell, many of those poor bastards would have trampled their own mothers into the dust to get ahead. That kind of thing MSMBC would rather ignore. So, we get Antonio Diaz Chacon super  illegal alien. Kudos for him. He doesn&#8217;t get a free pass as an illegal alien  for doing what ANY decent human being would/should do, anyway. It's only worthy of note because the knucklehead made his immigration status known&#8230;SO?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 21, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That did nothing to show he loves this country.....He did what any clear thinking individual would do in that situation.

Christ, there are lifer's in prison who would have done the same thing, in the same situation.....Do we just forgive their crime because they did it?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 21, 2011)

What is truthie and the radical left suggesting? That we open the borders and hope we will get a criminal now and then who will save a kid? This is not rational thinking.


----------



## Liability (Aug 22, 2011)

whitehall said:


> What is truthie and the radical left suggesting? That we open the borders and hope we will get a criminal now and then who will save a kid? This is not rational thinking.



The term "rational thinking" and the username of truthdon'tmattertoheratall don't belong in the same paragraph together.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 22, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm
> 
> Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day.
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


 
.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Aug 22, 2011)

*them except California Girl and her crowd and they can't service them all so IMO the illegal aliens abduct and rape women and children in America.*

During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. 

Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 27, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we *just make our immigration laws make sense *instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?



There is nothing wong or broken about our immigration they work when they are used. We allow over 500,000 immigrants, refugees and asylum seekers into this country each year. 
H-2A visas let an unlimited number of famr worker as needed for farmers to get their crops harvest,etc.
One hero is not a reason to legalize 20 million. And crime prevention is done by deporting aliens before the commit crimes. What about the 15 Americans aliens kill daily and the 8 children they rape daily do this give us an excuse to deport them all? Should.
How hard is it to give everyone who enters the country legally a card with their immigration status? No card upon any traffic stop or raid and they should go.
We cannot afford illegal immigration.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 27, 2011)

I am OK with giving this fine human American citizenship. Really. But I don't think this chap is anything more than a fucking fluke. Most Mexicans  would have left tire tracks up the victims spine and NEVER given it much  as a second thought. This thread is a joke. It isn't representative of Mexican behavior, but IF it was, We wouldn&#8217;t have a problem, would we? SO why is this thread even here? They don&#8217;t act like this. I live with the wankers,  They  rarely act so noble. Fact. But on rare occasion , they surprise the hell out of me. They do the right thing in spite  of their  "culture". That is when they deserve  special notice like this thread, but  it's a rare thing... very rare.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> Most Mexicans  would have left tire tracks up the victims spine and NEVER given it much  as a second thought.




That is an illogical generalization that smacks of rank bigotry.


----------



## Tank (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > Most Mexicans  would have left tire tracks up the victims spine and NEVER given it much  as a second thought.
> ...


Unkonanards, thats reality


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Tank said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...





Shut the fuck up and go sit in the corner, moron. You have more than established that you are too stupid to recognize what is or is not "reality," and that you are  too cowardly to face it in any case.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

This country seriously needs to WTFU, and deal with the illegal alien issue, and completely seal our southern border no matter what it takes......Mexico is in complete chaos, and it's only a matter of time before it spills over here in a big way.....There will be a major incident in a bordering city. ...Law enforcement in the San Diego area are on serious edge. And people in this country just sit there with their heads buried so far up their ass, they hold conversations with their back teeth....It's always the same BS, "but the illegals really aren't that bad, they're just seeking a better life".....Shut the fuck up!

The crime statistics involving them are staggering.....The amount of crime they flee from is disgusting. Most hit and runs in LA county, too include death and serious injury H&R's are commited by unlicensed, uninsured illegals who just drive or run away without giving a shit about the damage or victims....They just fade away......And it's no different than many other towns and cities in the southwest region. Phoenix, Albequerque, San Diego, Houston, Dallas, Vegas, so on and so forth......The crimes they run from run the gambit, from the lowest level, to capital murder....Violent crimes in particular.

It has to stop. No more coddling these bastards.....They are criminals, plain and simple. No excuses. Once they cross that border, they are no better than any other criminal, and should be treated like a damn criminal.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Most hit and runs in LA county, too include death and serious injury H&R's are commited by unlicensed, uninsured illegals .





Proof?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> This country seriously needs to WTFU, and completely seal our southern border no matter what it takes.......





We need to enforce our immigration laws and control our borders, but not close them. Legal immigrants are, as they have always been and will always be, an essential element of our national identity. A stupid idea like stopping legal immigration for X number of years won't make the US citizens who are criminals, slothful, or filthy magically become respectable, it would only punish those who want to come here the right way and who make our country stronger. They are by definition respectable. 

Fearful overreactions like "close the borders entirely!" are unproductive and unAmerican. It's just like those who want to ban all guns because criminals use guns. What happens then? That's right, soon only the criminals have guns. Fearful isolationist overreactions would ensure that only the illegals come here ('cause they will). It would only keep out the law-abiding immigrants such as have made this country strong since its foundation. 

All of which is to say nothing of what such a stupid idea would do to international trade, higher education, etc.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > This country seriously needs to WTFU, and completely seal our southern border no matter what it takes.......
> ...


And just what the fuck is completely closing that border going to do to LEGAL immigration?

Not a god damn thing!.......You close it, and control the flow. You control completely who comes in and out........What is "un-american" is bleeding heart bastards who are willing to put our citizens lives at risk, by leaving an entire border open and unsecured......By allowing people whom we have no idea who they are, just walk right across unchecked....All these lives that are lost on a yearly basis due to illegals who have ZERO right to be here, are wasted lives.......In part due to bleeding hearts who want to coddle these damn criminal.....Yes, once they cross that border, they are willfull criminals, nothing more.

It's not going to have any effect on international trade, higher education or any other crap you want to come up with.......No effect whatsoever.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> And just what the fuck is completely closing that border going to do to LEGAL immigration?
> 
> Not a god damn thing!.......You close it, and control the flow. You control completely who comes in and out.........





Here ya go, champ. Good luck. 

Free ESL Resources for Learning English: Free Online ESL Programs.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> And just what the fuck is completely closing that border going to do to LEGAL immigration?
> 
> Not a god damn thing!.......
> It's not going to have any effect on international trade, higher education or any other crap you want to come up with.......No effect whatsoever.




Ok, leaving aside your 'issues' with the English language, you do recall your brave plan posted elsewhere here wherein* you *called for "closing the borders" and stopping all* legal *immigration for 10 years, right? Did you forget?



Wicked Jester said:


> It's time for this country to start considering serious action......Close the damn borders, SERIOUSLY ENFORCE OUR IMMIGRATION LAWS, and put a 10 year moratorium on all new legal immigration. We need to get our own damn house in order, and start worrying about OUR citizens.......Once that is done, then we can get back to immigration the way it used to be done.



'memba that?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > And just what the fuck is completely closing that border going to do to LEGAL immigration?
> ...


Shut the fuck up with your snarky BS, lil' man.......My english is just fine......And you've fully proven up here you're not very bright, son......The fact that you can't post one post to address an entire post, proves you are not too fuckin' slick, buddy.

And of course Gslack is clowning you big time in that other thread, ya' pompous lil' prick.

And yes, I think a moratorium on new immigration should be considered. Seeing as though this country is financially fucked right now.....We need to worry about our own citizens until we get the financial house in order......The immigrants can wait. If they want to come here bad enough, they will wait. And if not, oh well.....We have plenty of our own citizens to fill those classrooms and jobs....Fact is, there are not enough jobs for our citizens as it is, and there is no sense in bringing in immigrants when there are not enough jobs to go around.....It's fuckin' stupidity.

I'm all for new immigration....But at this point in time, i'm all for our citizens who are here and now........My concern isn't with Carmela and Marcos in Guatamala......My concern is with my countrymen and women......Carmela can wait.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




That would be 'English,' champ. 


Here you go:  
GED & GED Online Prep & GED Practice Test & Free GED Practice


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> I'm all for new immigration.



Oh, of course! That's why you said:




Wicked Jester said:


> I think a moratorium on new immigration should be considered.




Which of the voices in your head is in charge now, Sybil?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> ......My concern is with my countrymen and women.......




You've even demonstrated _that_ to be a lie.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for new immigration.
> ...


What's the matter, lil' man?.....Can't dispute what I posted?......Have to play your lil' grammar police game?......You're a fuckin' clown.

Liberals these days!

Now, as I said, I have no problem with immigration. It's what has helped make this country great. But, at this time, we need to consider some options. Need to consider our OWN citizens, before we consider new immigrants......Our immigration policy is fucked up. People come here, get their visas, their visas expire, and we have no idea where they are, or what they are doing. Many times we find out when they are sitting in jail after committing a crime. We used to have accountability. Immigrants had sponsors. Sponsors who were damn sure held accountable. Those days are over, and it needs to change, through serious reforms.

And of course, the border needs to be completely secured, by whatever means possible. We can't have people just roaming freely over it anymore. It's a damn disaster waiting to happen. And it's going to happen.

Now here's some shit for you to eat, that shows just what your beloved illegal aliens are doing to LA county alone. And you bleeding hearts are just as responsible for it:

Impacts of Illegal Immigration: Traffic Accidents


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> And yes, I think a moratorium on new immigration should be considered. Seeing as though this country is financially fucked right now.....We need to worry about our own citizens until we get the financial house in order.......





That's a rather transparent excuse trotted out by cowards and xenophobes when they want to promote their actual agenda but don't have the sack to admit what it is. Conveniently, the financial house will never be "in order" enough to take that excuse away.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> What's the matter?.....Can't dispute what I posted?......




You didn't notice all these posts here, shitforbrains?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > ......My concern is with my countrymen and women.......
> ...


Dude, post ONE POST to an ENTIRE POST.....Quit making multiple posts to address a single post.

Have some damn respect for the board. Quit wasting bandwidth, by filling up pages with multiple one quote posts.

What about it do you not understand......Are you stupid?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> I have no problem with immigration. It's what has helped make this country great. But...




Legal immigration has helped make this country great, but now _you_ want to stop it? So you don't want my country to be great anymore? Fuck you. Get the fuck out of my country if you don't want it to be great. We'll continue to be great without (or due to the removal of) the likes of you.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Now here's some shit for you to eat, that shows just what your beloved illegal aliens are doing to LA county alone.





Show me where I have demonstrated support for illegal immigration, or apologize, rectract that statement, and then STFU.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > What's the matter?.....Can't dispute what I posted?......
> ...


One more time, VERY SLOWLY, slapdick.

STOP-MAKING-MULTIPLE-POSTS-TO-ADDRESS-ONE-POST.

HAVE-SOME-RESPECT-FOR-THE-REST-OF-THE-BOARD.

THERE-IS-NO-REASON-TO-MAKE-18-FUCKIN'-POSTS-TO-ADRESS-ONE-ENTIRE-POST.

DO-YOU-NOW-UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> And of course, the border needs to be completely secured, by whatever means possible.




Define, "by whatever means possible."


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Now here's some shit for you to eat, that shows just what your beloved illegal aliens are doing to LA county alone.
> ...


FUCK YOU!

Fact is, your support of open borders deems you part of the fuckin' problem.

Your support of immigrants running around with no controls or accountability, deems you part of the fuckin' problem.

Take your apology, and shove it up your boney lil' ass!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...





Show me where I have demonstrated support for 'open borders,' or apologize, rectract that statement, and then STFU. Of course you won't because we have already established that you are a person of low character.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Your support of immigrants running around with no controls or accountability, deems you part of the fuckin' problem.





Show me where I have advocated for no controls or accountability on immigration, or apologize, rectract that statement, and then STFU. You won't, because we all now know that you are a dishonest fuck trying to pretend he's any different than the other racists, bigots, and xenophobic cowards around here.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Take your apology, and shove it up your boney lil' ass!





Please stop making the lifestyle choice of thinking about my ass. Your advances are not welcome.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with immigration. It's what has helped make this country great. But...
> ...


Come get me out of this country, motherfucker!

I'll give you every opportunity, punk.

I've given more to this great country then you ever will, limpdick.

And YOUR tax paying dollars are going to my lifetime VA care, bitch.

I didn't say permanently stop it, moron......Don't twist my words, lil' man......I said a moratorium should be considered until we get our own citizens and country squared away. And during that time, start the serious reforms to our immigration sytem. Because it's fucked up.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

unkotare said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> > unkotare said:
> ...


fuck you!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 28, 2011)

unkotare said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> > your support of immigrants running around with no controls or accountability, deems you part of the fuckin' problem.
> ...


fuck you!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Come get me out of this country, motherfucker!.





Some stains are difficult to get out, but considering how opposed you are to what has made this country great, I'd expect you'd be eager to go. Maybe find a nice ice floe or something...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




You are, of course, quite terrifying, Cotton Hill.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5CGFVTIZwI]funny old man fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > wicked jester said:
> ...




Thanks for more confirmation that you are a person of low character.


----------



## Angelhair (Aug 28, 2011)

_So it makes him an ILLEGAL hero - send him back to his country and let him be a hero over there where heroes are in desperate need!  Problem solved._


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How about we just make our immigration laws make sense instead of them making illegal citizens for us to deal with?


Here's one: you buy 640 acres to put the new landfill, you can get on the list to become a new US citizen?

Oh, wait. Putting a landfill at ANWR is frowned upon.


----------



## Intense (Aug 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.



He is a Hero. He is a Hero that needs to follow the correct path to Citizenship.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 28, 2011)

"fUCK YOU" is an answer or comment only an idiot would give because he or she does not have an answer or comment.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 28, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> "fUCK YOU" is an answer or comment only an idiot would give because he or she does not have an answer or comment.


Uh, one poster was using that one to get through an extra hard-of-hearing newby who was slice and dicing cherry picks of one post into more than half a dozen posts. I know it looks bad, but a true story.


----------



## driveby (Aug 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Man who saved girl says he's illegal immigrant - US news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> He is married to a citizen.




Stop acting like you care about illegals, you only want them here to blindly vote democrat along with you.......


----------



## Angelhair (Aug 28, 2011)

_If he is married to a citizen, why then have they not done something to legalize him????  Typical - manana!_


----------



## waltky (Jan 7, 2012)

Now ya know why I was scared when I was a kid an' dad would get drunk an' threaten to get me a Mexican grandma...

*Grandma who threw girl off walkway gets 35 years*
_Sun, Jan 08, 2012 - A Virginia woman was sentenced on Friday to 35 years for throwing her two-year-old granddaughter off a walkway at a busy shopping mall, a murder the judge called almost beyond comprehension._


> Carmela dela Rosa, 51, offered a tearful, barely audible apology to her family, saying: Im very sorry for what Ive done.  Circuit Court Judge Bruce White imposed the full sentence recommended by the jury that convicted her last year. Under Virginia law, White had the option to reduce the sentence to the mandatory minimum of 20 years, but could not go above the jurys recommendation.
> 
> Dela Rosa, a naturalized US citizen born in the Philippines, killed her granddaughter Angelyn Ogdoc at the end of a family outing in November 2010 to Tysons Corner Center.  The evidence at trial showed that she deliberately hung back with Angelyn as the family exited along a nearly 15m skywalk connecting the mall to a multi-level parking garage, so she could scoop up Angelyn and toss her over the guardrail without any interference from her family.
> 
> ...


----------

